# Which Trophy Taker Spring Steel



## jeffrey1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Is there a better choice of which trophy taker spring steel rest for the hoyt pro elite and regarding the long or short bar mount. I appreciate your feedback


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i just put my SS2 with long bar on my new proelite, nothing wrong with how it fits for me. i think the new version with adjustable blade angle is prolly the best


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

They use to offer a hoyt mount, wich is shorter then the standard mount , I would give them a call


----------

